# Pleco Id



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Alright we posted this awhile back and since then weve moved him to a bigger tank, and he has grown about an inch 1/2.  we are unable to id this pleco, if anyone has any input it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## something_fishy (May 15, 2005)

It looks like a leopard pleco but i could be wrong!


----------



## something_fishy (May 15, 2005)

change of thought, his tail isn't red. could he be a Honeycomb Peckoltia?


----------

